# large arduino applications?



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm curious about Arduino applications that ran into FLASH (program) memory limits (32k). There's much less RAM (2k). So this is not about efficient storage of variables (e.g. byte vs int).

i'm curious about what the program did, its features are and what libraries it used.

and i'm curious about what was done to make it fit within the FLASH limits.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't say I've run into this myself, but I've read accounts of others who have run up against the limitations. Their solution was generally to start tearing down the libraries and only including the functions they were actually using. Beyond that there's not much else you can do except optimize your code.

For my own projects, I mostly use an ESP8266 or ESP32. At minimum you have 1M of flash storage, and most provide up to 4M. Of course with a larger flash space the developers have expanded greatly on what their libraries do, taking up a lot more program space. My own largest sketch is 909 lines for controlling the greenhouse, and that takes up more than half the flash space because the libraries for wifi alone are huge.


----------

